# Just received my big clay bar (nice find)



## Ste T (Jul 17, 2008)

This bar is claimed to be the biggest bar in the uk for its price so i had to check it out,



> It's official we sell the cheapest 200g Clay Bar in the UK, dont believe us, go to google, search 200g Car Clay Bar and click on shopping!!


and Stone the crows its massive..!!

few pics of it, 200g for 8.90














































this one is the light/fine clay :thumb:


----------



## THE CHAMP (Aug 1, 2008)

Its nice to see that there is some reasonable priced gear out there TOP MARKS to Car Kandy.co.uk for not fleecing everybody


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

THE CHAMP said:


> Its nice to see that there is some reasonable priced gear out there TOP MARKS to Car Kandy.co.uk for not fleecing everybody


well actually, it's most likely china clay that costs a few p each when brought in bulk. Check out alibaba.


----------



## THE CHAMP (Aug 1, 2008)

where it comes from was never in doubt the point I was making is that the resellers here get most of there microfibres and accesories from China. But like to tell us how special they are and ask silly money for them.


----------



## jay_bmw (Jan 28, 2010)

was looking at this myself, give us a review on it first if possible please, bilthamber can be had for 11 quid an i get on well with that so maybe worth changing as i'm due a new one


----------



## ak07 (Dec 4, 2010)

As with all product companies sell, there is clever advertising as this is crucial as part of running a successful business, i think most companies use the far east for importing products that are rebranded here, but at the same time what must be taken into account is not everything from the far east is inferior quality, far from it. 

what i do agree with is some companies will purchase cheap products to fill a gap they have in their sales as companies develop, for example a company cant have the best or a very good example of every proiduct from day one, as the range of products is vast just like everything they get better over time and replace the inferior products from feedback and tests.

as for the product in question, i think an INDEPENDENT test needs to be carried out with some of the major brands such as megs,cc,ab,bh,zaino,zymol, if it has not already been done


----------



## geoff.mac (Oct 13, 2010)

I've just looked at their site, the claybar is on special offer @ 8.90, meaning it won't be that for ever but it doesn't say how much it will be when the offer is finished


----------



## David (Apr 6, 2006)

if you dont mind ordering 300 units these 200g bars can be bought for $2.00 each :lol:


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

That is certainly a substantial bit of clay for not much money! 

Would be interested in finding out how good it is.


----------



## ak07 (Dec 4, 2010)

David said:


> if you dont mind ordering 300 units these 200g bars can be bought for $2.00 each :lol:


from where.....


----------



## rich1880 (May 26, 2010)

I've used their stuff for a while now, they state all of their items are manufactures in the UK as part of their business ethos  big thumbs up !!!!!!!

Just seen theres a 'how to' on their site with a bit of a review and if you google them there are a few reviews os the Subaru and some other sites!!!


----------



## David (Apr 6, 2006)

ak07 said:


> from where.....


google


----------



## Dangerroush (Nov 4, 2010)

i just ordered a couple at £10 each delivered thats superb


----------



## tehglu (Apr 11, 2011)

nice find!

might have to order me some


----------



## T.D.K (Mar 16, 2011)

Some good prices on their website. Wouldn't hurt to try a few products.

Glad to see it's a UK manufacturer too.


----------



## rich1880 (May 26, 2010)

Just got my order in for a few clay bars, I always seem to run out when I need them most!


----------



## Shared (Mar 9, 2009)

Dangerroush said:


> i just ordered a couple at £10 each delivered thats superb


You did well then  It's £11.10 delivered now, unless i'm missing something, and i can get Bilt Hamber off Ebay for £11.89, or £11.65 with plus points.


----------



## Derbyshire-stig (Dec 22, 2010)

Shared said:


> You did well then  It's £11.10 delivered now, unless i'm missing something, and i can get Bilt Hamber off Ebay for £11.89, or £11.65 with plus points.


£10.99 if you look around for the Bilt


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Is it poly stuff?

I only use BH, will try Zaino in the summer.

I hate cheap Poly clay.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

David said:


> if you dont mind ordering 300 units these 200g bars can be bought for $2.00 each :lol:


You could make a small fortune and pretty much triple your money if you sell them at £5 each.


----------



## PrestigeChris (Nov 17, 2009)

yes you could and its always possible to find cheaper but there are somethings to remember. 1) you dont know if that includes vat or import duty? 2) you have to order in rediculous quantities 3)if you re sell them your liable to tax on what you sell. its never as plain as you think. 

We should support local business and uk business when they are aleady in difficult times rather than sending the money abroad and undercutting there business.

Just take a minute to think about what your business is and then think how you would feel if people just by passed you and went direct?

thats my point of view anyway


----------



## rich1880 (May 26, 2010)

I've used it for a few months now and I honestly think it stands up to the other makes like BH, I wouldnt even be surprised if its similar stuff, I wouldn't go back to any other make I'm happy with the product and service.

Think it works out at just over £10 a bar if you but a couple because the postage doesn't double it just increases by a little.


----------



## Shared (Mar 9, 2009)

Derbyshire-stig said:


> £10.99 if you look around for the Bilt


Yeah i bought one  he's only got 2 left now.


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

There's 200g Clay bars on Ebay for £5 incl P&P!

They're blue in colour, similar to another well known clay i've seen around in various brands...

I bought 5 of them to see what they were like and have honestly had no problems with it so far, works just as well as others and far better then the Yellow Poly clay i've also used before....


----------



## Shared (Mar 9, 2009)

nickg123 said:


> There's 200g Clay bars on Ebay for £5 incl P&P!
> 
> They're blue in colour, similar to another well known clay i've seen around in various brands...
> 
> I bought 5 of them to see what they were like and have honestly had no problems with it so far, works just as well as others and far better then the Yellow Poly clay i've also used before....


I've seen those as well, it just goes to show how "perceived value" works, I thought they were to cheap to be any good if i'm honest, so its good to hear you've had positive results!.

What exactly is the difference between Poly clay and "normal" clay, does Poly have more (or any) polymers in it, and how can you tell the difference between that and "normal" clay ?.


----------



## rich1880 (May 26, 2010)

Have you a link for this stuff for a fiver?

Hmm may just be me but the CarKandy stuff looks identical to other big brands, even the plastic box is the same!!!


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

I received mine through the post within a couple of days of ordering. really impressed with the size of the bar. When you compare the price to the likes of Meguiars, you're getting four times the amount for the same kind of cost. Obviously the proof will be in the testing. 

Must say though, I received it through the post and the storage box was broken. Mailed CarKandy to ask how much for a new one and they sent me a replacement box within a couple of days for free.

Nice one CarKandy.co.uk


----------



## mika_98 (May 15, 2009)

Any reviews on this stuff? Looking forward to some feedback  Oh and does this clay need a specific lube or will do as with the BH clay?


----------



## rich1880 (May 26, 2010)

20R Sport, since this is your original thread, could you do a bit of a review when you get chance to use it?


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

PrestigeChris said:


> We should support local business and uk business when they are aleady in difficult times rather than sending the money abroad and undercutting there business.
> 
> Just take a minute to think about what your business is and then think how you would feel if people just by passed you and went direct?
> 
> thats my point of view anyway


For conversation sake, so you're happy lining someone else's pockets with your hard earned? Businesses are in the game of making money. Why pay extra when you don't have to? Do you shop around?

I don't own a business, but that is called competition. Something we don't have in Australia, which is why we shop online and buy overseas. For example, a tub of Autoglym HD wax costs $130 here in Australia! Someone's taking the **** big time....


----------



## rich1880 (May 26, 2010)

Got another couple of bars through the post today, only ordered on Monday  friend has a nearly new BMW she wants me to look at this weekend, looks like its going to be a busy one!!


----------



## MuZiZZle (Apr 18, 2011)

David mentioned getting these in bulk for $2, where from?


----------



## rich1880 (May 26, 2010)

No idea sorry mate, think he was on about getting a load from China?? it was the CarKandy ones that I received


----------



## MuZiZZle (Apr 18, 2011)

was just curious, my car isn't so dirty it needs a few hundred bars used on it!

;p


----------



## rich1880 (May 26, 2010)

Hahaha Ill go halves with you, why stop at a few hundred, lets get a boat load ;-)


----------



## Derbyshire-stig (Dec 22, 2010)

Ive ordered one of the cheap ones from China to see what they are like, the seller said he would do a good price on 50 or 100.


----------



## MuZiZZle (Apr 18, 2011)

we could build a car out of clay!!!!


----------



## rich1880 (May 26, 2010)

It's worth a punt with the cheap chinese clay I would use it on old panel first, I dont think I could risk damaging my paintwork, I'll stick with the stuff I bought as its never let me down and I'd hate to damage a friends car :thumb:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2005)

Guys if you want a good cheap price on a GB of clay - just ask!:thumb:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 5, 2007)

*^^^^^ *


----------



## rich1880 (May 26, 2010)

I'd maybe be up for that on a decent clay, what sort of price could you do the bars for?


----------



## MuZiZZle (Apr 18, 2011)

^

What he said!


----------



## The_Bouncer (Nov 24, 2010)

I'll just stick with mine.

Located and sourced UK > I did my clay homework

£7.48 for 907g - 2lb of clay

I'll just cut it into smaller bits, box it up and sell it to you guys lol :thumb:

Clay for detailing is not expensive - put a name or brand on a flashy box and hey ho - triple it's price..


----------



## hoppy (Jun 11, 2008)

The_Bouncer said:


> I'll just stick with mine.
> 
> Located and sourced UK > I did my clay homework
> 
> ...


Where did you buy yours from?

sent using Tapatalk.


----------



## rich1880 (May 26, 2010)

Got it from the carkandy website mate


----------



## hoppy (Jun 11, 2008)

The_Bouncer said:


> I'll just stick with mine.
> 
> Located and sourced UK > I did my clay homework
> 
> ...


Bouncer where did you get yours from?


----------



## hoppy (Jun 11, 2008)

rich1880 said:


> Got it from the carkandy website mate


meant bouncer


----------



## plr06 (Oct 2, 2010)

Juicy Detailing have Bilt Hamber on offer at the moment...


----------

